# [Veramente OT] Ma ogni tanto ridere fa bene.... Per SysAdm

## morellik

Storie di ordinaria follia di un SysAdm.

Questa non e' male:

http://www.soft-land.org/storie/2004/story7.html

http://www.soft-land.org/storie/index.html

Ciauz

morellik

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Uff io ogni settimana aspetto sempre la storia nuova. Assurda la storia che hai postato  :Very Happy:  .

----------

## silian87

L'avevo gia' letta   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

E' impossibile che ci sia gente cosi' stupida sul nostro globo..

 :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## blackfede

Fidati c'è di peggio!   :Laughing: 

----------

## FonderiaDigitale

ahaahgaha bastardo!! per colpa tua ho perso tutta la mattina a leggere!!   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## hardskinone

...

----------

## iDarbert

Alcune sono proprio inverosimili   :Shocked: 

----------

## shanghai

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

o

o.

 :Shocked: 

----------

## alexerre

 :Laughing: 

quella del vaio e' troppo lollosa...Quel sito e' una ficata...

----------

## randomaze

Il titolo del topic é sufficientemente generico da essere riciclato per un'altro link che ho trovato divertente:

Caro Diario...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> XF86Config ne sa MOLTE più del diavolo. O forse serve ad evocare il diavolo stesso, non ho capito bene.
> 
> 

 

----------

## iDarbert

Il DIO ALIOSHA!!!   :Shocked: 

Allora non era sua quella di Hackers & Co?

----------

## =DvD=

LOL

----------

## randomaze

 *iDarbert wrote:*   

> Il DIO ALIOSHA!!!  
> 
> Allora non era sua quella di Hackers & Co?

 

 :Question: 

----------

## flowolf

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL   :Shocked:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Shocked: 

----------

## Bengio

 :Shocked:  non ci credo  :Shocked: 

che altro dire  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bld

OMG!!!!!!!

hahahaha secondo me dovevano licenziare entrambi   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## blackfede

 *iDarbert wrote:*   

> Il DIO ALIOSHA!!!  
> 
> Allora non era sua quella di Hackers & Co?

 

Esattamente!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ScolaBirra

Questa e' quella che mi aveva fatto ridere di piu' in assoluto:

http://www.soft-land.org/storie/2003/story72.html

----------

## Dhaki

Scusate ma mi pareva degna di un bell'up, soprattutto per il diario linkato da randomaze  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Dhaki wrote:*   

> Scusate ma mi pareva degna di un bell'up, soprattutto per il diario linkato da randomaze 

 

Che non va piu' il link tra l'altro

----------

## Simbul

A dire il vero non c'è un link solo che funzioni, in questo thread  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Beh questo http://www.soft-land.org/storie/index va e le relative storie le trovi navigando in quel sito

----------

## Dhaki

 *Simbul wrote:*   

> A dire il vero non c'è un link solo che funzioni, in questo thread 

 

Mea culpa a dire al vero questa discussione l'ho trovata da qua https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-163479.html (dove c'é la storiella "Caro diario").

----------

## SilverXXX

Lette tutte  :Laughing: 

Ad alcune però non ci credo.

----------

## randomaze

 *Dhaki wrote:*   

>  *Simbul wrote:*   A dire il vero non c'è un link solo che funzioni, in questo thread  
> 
> Mea culpa a dire al vero questa discussione l'ho trovata da qua https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-163479.html (dove c'é la storiella "Caro diario").

 

Ricordiamo però che la storiella é di Aliosha ed é comparsa su Hackers&C  :Wink: 

----------

